# LOL how do you afford this stuff?



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ok, so I am putting Kaden with a handler, and um WOW its pricey, I mean I knew it would be, I have been saving my pennies up for this.

are the kennels with bunches of dogs being shown and specialled by handlers just owned by independently wealthy people? 


If anyone is interested, I am selling my left kidney to the highest bidder:doh:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always wondered this myself. I mean really if you have a dog specialed by a top handler you have to be wealthy because there is no way an average middle class person could afford it.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I wonder the same thing. Have you notice how many MORE Breeder, Owner, Handlers there are in the ring nowadays. It HAS to be because of the money. I knew a young man who traveled with a big time well-known breeder who handles mostly Malamutes. But in her DOG SHOW RV, there were about 12 dogs. ALL DIFFERENT BREEDS. The owners signed their dogs over to her for about 1 full year. She traveled the country getting points and finishing these dogs. He (Nick) was her little minion. He fed, watered, exercised, bathed, groomed and did everything while she held the leash and entered the ring. Every class was another fee. I'm she was filthy rich. But this was what people did who wanted Championships on their dogs and didn't have the time to enter shows every weekend.

My personal Idol is Margerie Good, of Goodspice Kennels...the Sealyhams Charmin and Merci are hers. She does ALL her own grooming, handling, breeding etc. She teaches and tours to supplement her income. I've learned some handstripping techniques from her. Sweetest but most busiest lady I know.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I honestly wish there was a class that made it easier for the average dog owner to show their dog (poodle). I would love to show Mia but I don't have the time to keep up with that type of demanding grooming and I have two dogs and kids so I cannot keep them from ripping out banding. I'll just go the UKC route to get my dog show fix.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I know, I got into this thinking " oh well, it can't be that hard" ha ha yeah right. 

I give major props to the pros. I freak out when I have 1 dog to show in a day, they eat,sleep, and breathe showing. 
They are almost nomads, and work long hours. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be able to apprentice under a handler. the nomad lifestyle suits me LOL. 

I would like to pick the brains of top breeders, view their philosophy on it all.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

There are Novice BBE and Am Bred in most shows...These classes are typically very small


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

What I mean is to have at least a HCC instead of the mounds of hair you compete against.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> There are Novice BBE and Am Bred in most shows...These classes are typically very small


Ya but showing in Novice at least is a fool's errand. It simply telegraphs to the judge that you are a newbie that doesn't know what she is doing. The chances of being put up from that class are almost nil. 

A better course of action would be to take lots of handling classes and train your dog really, really well. There is a 17 yr old girl who went BOV at least two days of the Denver show (so nice that all the big names were off at Westminster!!!!) with her Brown puppy dog. The dog is nice enough to finish, but the thing that sets them apart is the amount of training she has put into him and into her handling skills. The dog gaits and free baits beautifully.

As far a pro handler goes..... the best advice I can give is not to turn your Poodle over to a pro until they are READY TO WIN. If your dog lack training, needs road work, or needs more coat, those are all things you can do at home for free. No one should pay a pro to grow coat for them!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KPoos said:


> What I mean is to have at least a HCC instead of the mounds of hair you compete against.


Well it is accepted now And as Cbrand says classes . Are a good idea... But you can never replicate the dog show . So fun matches are a good Idea or yes use UKC as a training ground


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Might be accepted but as Laurel Berg will tell you, very hard to win and she's one of the very few people that have even bothered trying and actually winning with it.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I suppose so but still sad That this is the way of the poodle. I still think that we should be able to show and win in a nice sporting clip then save the HUGE hair for BIV competition.. At least then you see the conformation of the dog. That would be the great way in my mind.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yup and a lot more fun for the dog too if you think about it. I mean I doubt dogs are just thrilled to death being on a grooming table for hours, having their hair teased, sprayed, and brushed to death, and then banding up and down over and over again. They are dogs, they want to run and play and fetch balls. They want to be allowed to play with their pack and swim in the water. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Kaden enjoys his grooming I think. Its time for just him and me to bond. 


I think I will try to show Brian in HCC, until he grows some more hair. 
We shall see. 

I haven't totally given up on owner-handling, but it may not happen with my current guys at least in AKC. 
I WILL however show in UKC as well as AKC, as I think I would enjoy a little more laid back atmosphere. Im not sure if its as tough as AKC, I havent ever been to one yet.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I think they are all fun. Gives you time away with just your friend , meeting new people and such.. OOOOH I am excited for you !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think we all need to start lobbying the CKC and AKC and breed clubs to make this more do-able for the average owner with an exceptional dog. I know Trillium would be totally up for it if the coat issue wasn't there. It is ridiculous to expect the average person to keep that coat up. Wouldn't it make sense to separate the two groups- pet trims and show coats, allow points at both ends of the spectrums, then bring them together for BOV....there has to be an answer.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Kaden enjoys his grooming I think. Its time for just him and me to bond.
> 
> 
> I think I will try to show Brian in HCC, until he grows some more hair.
> ...


I think you will find at the smaller AKC shows anyway, a laid back friendly atmosphere...I have never felt intimidated ... I have always gotten great advise and more than enough of a dog fix HA.... 
As far as coat is concerned I personally do not think it will change until there is no longer an entry ....Or we fill the ring with HCC...This is my belief.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I think you will find at the smaller AKC shows anyway, a laid back friendly atmosphere...I have never felt intimidated ... I have always gotten great advise and more than enough of a dog fix HA....
> As far as coat is concerned I personally do not think it will change until there is no longer an entry ....Or we fill the ring with HCC...This is my belief.


You are likely right. But the breed clubs can make changes and we CAN lobby for change.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't show and never intend to. So my two cents worth is worth about 2 cents.

If the point of showing and titling is to find the most conformable dogs to breed it seems that allowing the dog to be seen for it's physical attributes instead of it's groom is more sensible. Sure, a judge can run his/her hands over the dog. But is this really a good way to fully evaluate what he looks like under all that fur? 

Since poodles have such wonderfully groomable hair there should be venues for showing that off - that's what a grooming competition is. But the poodle itself is a gorgeous creature and their athletic bodies should be showcased and rewarded in the ring without all the trickery of a fabulous groom.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I totally agree with this. If your dog isn't in the best coat and have the most amazing groom job on it, you might as well forget it. It's not a grooming competition but a dog competition to see who is the best to breed. Oh well, maybe if enough of us stop taking our dogs to AKC and fill up UKC and they get better judges, we will see some changes in AKC?


----------

